# Need help with NCE CVs



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have, let's say, a modest understanding of how CVs work inside the NCE 408 and 808 decoders. I have something I want to do, but ran into the proverbial brick wall right quick.If anyone can give me some help I'd sure appreciate it. FYI: I have gutted the factory-installed USAT board on my SD70MAC - thus, the attempt to control the NCE board directly.

The instruction sheets of these NCE decoders say that "it is possible to have one command control several outputs." I want to have TWO commands able to control the SAME output.

Further explanation might help: I have a Phoenix Sound board in the loco. The board sounds the horn when the horn button (function 2) is pressed. The NCE board starts the ditch lights flashing (output 3 & 4) when the horn button (function 2) is pressed. Cool. In addition, when button 4 (func. 4) is pressed, the Sierra horn blows the familiar grade crossing warning sequence. However, the NCE board doesn't start the ditching lights flashing when 4 is pressed. I would like to have the NCE board flash my ditch lights when 4 is pressed.

What I've done so far: not much. The instruction sheets for the NCE 408 have a chart showing "Factory default function mapping values". For whatever reason, that chart is not in the 808 manual. I see that CV36 is set to12 (8+4) in order to control outputs 3 & 4. In the chart, CV38 (func.4) shows a value of 1 for output 4 but output 3 is not there. I tried 1 + 0, but got nothing.

Can anyone help me get button 4 on the NCE to turn on the ditch lights?

JackM


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

There is a user group on Yahoo for NCE. This is a very active group, you might want to signup and ask the same question.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/NCE-DCC/info


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually, the last thing I want to do is join yet another Yahoo group and come up with an acceptable username and password that I'll write down somewhere then misplace, yada, yada.

I'll hold out a while longer here. (And then see if my Compuserve account is still working.)

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You cannot get two commands to control the same output, technically.

Email me privately (as in my signature) and I'll help, all you need is a little help.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used 2 commands to control an output on both LGB MTS systems and Zimo.

Just have to read the matrix for how the CV's are configured.

On the Zimo decoders you can reprogram the matrix to be sequential with CV 61 being a 97. 
On a Zimo decoder you set cv 33 and 34 both to a 3, both headlight and rear light will be on in forward and reverse yet F0 can turn them on or off.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but does not help the guy who states he has a NCE, as in this post.

Dan, most of us know your relationship with Zimo and Train-Li .... I would not comment but about 8 of your last suggestions are about Zimo or Train-Li products, irrespective of what hardware the OP "has".

(By the way I have no financial interest in any company, nor do I work for any of them, although I have consulted for free for several, including Aristo).

Greg


----------

